# Old Toro 826 traction drive problem



## sjthuss (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I have a Toro 826 that is new to me this year. Model #38060. I'm pretty sure this model is from the late 70's or early 80's.

I'm having an issue where the drive is only working on #3. There is no forward movement at all when on #1 or #2.
I opened it up to see what the problem is. It seems like there is too much play in the linkage between the shifter and the friction wheel, so that when I try to shift to #1 or #2, the wheel just slides over to the middle of the drive disk as soon as it makes contact. How much play is there supposed to be in this linkage? I assume that it should be relatively solid with not much side to side movement of the friction wheel when it is in gear? Is there supposed to be a spring or something to take out the play in the linkage?

Assuming that the linkage parts are just worn out and need replacement, where does everyone here buy their parts? I checked on partstree.com and the parts I need are not available.

Thank you!


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Going from memory the most common problem is the shift rod getting bent a bit. If the friction disc is worn enough and not gripping well make sure that rod is good and straight then I think you want to loosen the jam nut and lengthen it. Just keep adjusting until you cant move the wheels anymore under your own power. There should be a couple beefy springs attached to either side of the arm assembly to hold the disc against the plate when its engaged.


Everything should be tight as far as side to side wiggle is concerned. If there is significant play in the bushings and bearings then that could also cause a problem. For springs and bushings, if NLA, try a source like Mcmaster Carr or MSC.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* What does the Friction Wheel look like??????????? ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## sjthuss (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the replies,
The rubber friction wheel looks like it's in really good shape actually. I think it must have been replaced at some point in the last few years because it looks relatively new.

The problem seems to be that there is so much play/slop in the shifter linkage. For example, when the shifter is in neutral (so the wheel is not touching the disc), I can easily move the wheel left and right by at least 3 inches. What happens when I try to put it in gear is that as soon as the wheel touches the disc, the rotation of the disc pulls the wheel to the left until it's riding right in the centre of the disc and there is no forward motion anymore. 3rd still works somewhat because the wheel still pulls to the left, but it runs out of slack in the linkage and ends up roughly where #2 should be.
Does this make sense? I'll try to snap some pictures once I can get out to the garage again.

Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's what a new disc should look like https://www.partstree.com/parts/toro/parts/40-8170/
otherwise I'd say make the the rod is not bent and that it is riding in the correct postion relative to the disc position... you may need to adjust the length. 


Look at the control rod spring part #69 here.... https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...ower-sn-9000001-9999999-1979/handle-assembly/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF sjthuss

Maybe a photo or two might be helpful.


.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF sjthuss
> 
> Maybe a photo or two might be helpful.
> 
> ...



I second the photo or video . My crystal ball is cloudy. Put it in the service position with belly pan off and show us video or pictures of linkage asn you will get real help here.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Needs A Stronger or New Spring that Tensions the Friction Wheel when in Drive Position


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> Here's what a new disc should look like https://www.partstree.com/parts/toro/parts/40-8170/
> otherwise I'd say make the the rod is not bent and that it is riding in the correct postion relative to the disc position... you may need to adjust the length.
> 
> 
> Look at the control rod spring part #69 here.... https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...ower-sn-9000001-9999999-1979/handle-assembly/


* Well at least those are not NLA. *


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

sjthuss said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> The rubber friction wheel looks like it's in really good shape actually. I think it must have been replaced at some point in the last few years because it looks relatively new.
> 
> The problem seems to be that there is so much play/slop in the shifter linkage. For example, when the shifter is in neutral (so the wheel is not touching the disc), I can easily move the wheel left and right by at least 3 inches. What happens when I try to put it in gear is that as soon as the wheel touches the disc, the rotation of the disc pulls the wheel to the left until it's riding right in the centre of the disc and there is no forward motion anymore. 3rd still works somewhat because the wheel still pulls to the left, but it runs out of slack in the linkage and ends up roughly where #2 should be.
> ...


Is just the carrier assembly moving (disc and piece disc is bolted to) or is the whole shaft assembly moving left and right?


----------



## sjthuss (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks everybody - it's been a bit crazy with work this week and I haven't had a chance to open it up again. I'll try to get out there tomorrow and have a look again.

That control rod spring is definitely weak, so I'm sure that's part of the problem.
SnoThro - it is just the carrier assembly moving side to side, I'm pretty sure the shaft is nice and solid. Either way I'll try to get photo/video tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## sjthuss (Feb 18, 2019)

So I had some success this morning. When I opened it up, I realized that the shifter linkage wasn't quite aligned properly. I adjusted it and tightened everything up, and that seems to have improved it though there is still some side to side motion in the friction wheel, especially in #2. I get good forward motion now in #2. #1 works, but is extremely slow, slower than a crawl.

I've attached a photo showing the friction wheel and the linkage that was giving me trouble. The linkage itself is pretty solid now, it seems like all the play left is in the rod that goes up to the shifter knob up on the handles.

Here's a video I took showing the friction wheel in operation. You can see that it still pulls to the left when I put it in gear, especially in #2.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/1DeF1JC9QLFQtdKG6

So just wondering now if this is pretty normal, or if there is anything else I can adjust to try to tighten it up a bit.

Thanks again!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

It almost looks like the plate has grooves in it from use. That could cause the disc to move towards those grooves on its own. It can't maintain position on the slight edges of the grooves.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sjthuss said:


> So I had some success this morning. When I opened it up, I realized that the shifter linkage wasn't quite aligned properly. I adjusted it and tightened everything up, and that seems to have improved it though there is still some side to side motion in the friction wheel, especially in #2. I get good forward motion now in #2. #1 works, but is extremely slow, slower than a crawl.
> 
> I've attached a photo showing the friction wheel and the linkage that was giving me trouble. The linkage itself is pretty solid now, it seems like all the play left is in the rod that goes up to the shifter knob up on the handles.
> 
> ...


* First gear in those is a crawler gear. mine is the same way. A Turtle will move faster than that snow Blower. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Ironic, that a lot of gripes on other machines is that 1st isn't slow enough . . . Better to have it and rarely need it than need it and not have it!


----------



## sjthuss (Feb 18, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> It almost looks like the plate has grooves in it from use. That could cause the disc to move towards those grooves on its own. It can't maintain position on the slight edges of the grooves.


I know the photo makes it look like there are grooves in the plate, but it is nice and flat. I think it's just discoloration from where the friction wheel normally makes contact.

In any case, it sounds like the extremely slow 1st gear is pretty normal. I'm happy now that I've got a good 2nd and 3rd, and the super slow 1st may come in handy if I need it.

Thanks for the help and advice everybody, I'm sure I'll be back at some point with more questions. I'm planning to do some more work on this blower before next winter!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

thanks for the updates, glad all is working well again.


----------



## Elkman (Jan 19, 2021)

sjthuss said:


> So I had some success this morning. When I opened it up, I realized that the shifter linkage wasn't quite aligned properly. I adjusted it and tightened everything up, and that seems to have improved it though there is still some side to side motion in the friction wheel, especially in #2. I get good forward motion now in #2. #1 works, but is extremely slow, slower than a crawl.
> 
> I've attached a photo showing the friction wheel and the linkage that was giving me trouble. The linkage itself is pretty solid now, it seems like all the play left is in the rod that goes up to the shifter knob up on the handles.
> 
> ...


Hello sjthuss - I have this identical problem with my old 826. Can you offer any insight to the linkage adjustments that you made?
Thanks!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF elkman 

sjthuss has not been seen since Feb 27, 2019 9 days after he joined 
for you starting a new thread in the toro section should get you more up to date personalized help list the full model number and 1st 4 of the serial ,for there the other members will help you as much as you need


----------



## JJinQC (Jan 18, 2021)

Should "sjthuss" resurface and interested about the age of his Toro 826 38060, eReplacementparts.com.is showing this model as year 1978.


----------

